# Designer Jewellery/Handbag Help



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

My SIL turns 40 in a couple of weeks and we wanted to get her a nice present she could keep. Our budget is £100 and Im thinking handbag or jewellery (prob earrings). Given I dont ever have that much money to spend on myself I dont know where to start.


Ideas please


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

I always love a nice Radley bag  

Or just some simple diamond earrings maybe swarovski 

Good luck with finding something x


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Some lovely jewellry here http://www.lovedazzle.com/ or chech out notonthehighstreet.com

KA xxx

/links


----------

